# got my new rare Echinodorus sp



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

finally got my hands on those rare Echinodorus sp. here is the pic of tank.
although they are small and kind looks alike but when they grow up will looks different 

currently have

Echinodorus sp. "Verde"
Echinodorus Satan "1995"
Echinodorus satan "2000"
Echinodorus satan "2003" Rio Goncalo
Echinodorus satan "2003" Ibirapuita
Echinodorus sp. "2003" Santa Maria
Echinodorus satan "2004" Rio Paipasso
Echinodorus Satan "2005" Santoagusuto
Echinodorus satan "2006" Segureia
Echinodorus sp. Rio Brisas Argentia


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

catfishbi said:


> finally got my hands on those rare Echinodorus sp. here is the pic of tank.
> although they are small and kind looks alike but when they grow up will looks different
> 
> currently have
> ...


probably correctly Saturn, not Satan


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Is the leftmost, narrow leaved one the E. sp. 'Verde'? 
The others look like something of the E. opacus/E. portoalegrensis group, but this one seems to be different.

Here are shown a broad-leaved Echinodorus opacus 'from Verde', and a narrow leaved E. sp. 'from Verde': http://www.hrs19a.net/aquarium/frameless/nfplants-ech.htm
Maybe the latter is identical to Your 'Verde'?

This narrow-leaved one looks very interesting to me, as there's a newly described narrow-leaved species from the Southern part of South America (where also the opacus forms come from): _Echinodorus reptilis_ (described by Samuli Lehtonen). In the nature the emersed E. reptilis develops thin, creeping inflorescences with mostly only 1-2 whorls and relatively large flowers.
http://www.springerimages.com/Images/LifeSciences/1-10.1007_s12225-008-9068-0-6


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

left most on the last picture is Echinodorus sp. from Santa Maria "2003", the one next to it is Narrow leaf Verde. I don't have Broad leaved Verde yet


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thx; I'm curious how the "Santa Maria 2003" would look as mature and also as emersed, flowering plant.

While we are on the topic rare Echinodorus - here they show one with pink flowers  : http://ecogreen.fc2web.com/w echinodorus.htm
Echinodorus sp. "モンテビデオⅡ混"赤花 => Google Translator => Akabana "mixed Montevideo Ⅱ
(Akabana = red flower in Japanese?)
Apart from the colour, it looks to me like something related to E. subalatus and E. palaefolius.


----------

